# يلا نتكلم هيروغليفى



## zezza (24 أغسطس 2009)

تنتشر فى اللهجه المصريه كلمات كثيره قد لا يعرف الكثير مصدرها ومن اين اتت,,, وبالرغم من ذلك فانها كلمات تتوارثها الاجيال ,,, 
,,,

فما يكاد المولود يرى النور حتى يسمع امه تخاطبه بلغة غريبة عنه - ولكنها فى الوقت نفسه اقرب ماتكون الى حسه وفهمه ..

فهو اذا جاع - تقوم امه باحضار الطعام له وتقول له ( مم ) بمعنى ان ياكل ..

واذا عطش - احضرت له الماء وقالت له ( امبو ) بمعنى ( اشرب ) .

ان اصل كلمة ( مم ) مأخوذ من اللغة القبطيه القديمة
( موط ) والهيروغليفية ( اونم ) بمعنى كل - ( وامبو ) ماخوذة من كلمة ( امنموا ) القبطية بمعنى اشرب ..

اما اذا ارادت الام ان تنهر طفلها تقول له ( كخة ) وهذه الكلمة قديمة ومعناها القذارة ..

واذا ارادت ان تعلمه المشى قالت له ( تاتا خطى العتبة ) وتاتا فى الهيروغليفية معناها ( امشى ) .

اما اذا ارادت الام تخويف ابنها فانها تقول له ( هجيبلك البعبع ) والماخوذ من القبطية ( بوبو ) وهو اسم عفريت مصرى مستخدم فى تخويف الاطفال .

وفى موسم الشتاء يهلل الاطفال لنزول المطر بقولهم ( يامطرة رخى - رخى ) وأصل كلمة ( رخى ) فى العامية المصرية هو ( رخ ) فى الهيروغليفية معناها ( نزل ) .

وسيدهش المصريون هنا - اذا ماعلموا ان اصل كلمة ( مدمس ) ومعناها الفول المستوى فى الفرن بواسطة دفنه او طمره فى التراب
والتى تشير الى اكثر الوجبات الشعبية لدى المصريين وهو كلمة ( متمس ) الهيروغليفية - اى انضاج الفول بواسطة دفنه فى التراب .

ومن الاكلات الشعبية ايضا التى اكتسبت اسمها من المصرية القديمة اكلة ( البيصارة ) واسمها القديم ( بيصورو ) ومعناها الفول المطبوخ .

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + 
ثم هناك المصطلحات الشعبية الدارجة مثل كلمة ( شبشب ) ( الخف ) والتى اصلها قبطية ( سب سويب ) ومعناها مقياس القدم .
وفى الحر يقول المصريون ( الدنيا بقت صهد ) وصهد كلمة قبطية تعنى نار .


كلمة واح والتى صارت واحة بالعربية,معناها جزيرة العرب,
,
 وكلمة طنش معناها لم يستجب,....وغيرها كثير

بطط :  اى دهس

بطح: ضرب فى الرأس

ست: امرأة

تاته :خطوة خطوة

خم: يخدع

حبه: القليل من

ياما : كتير

كركر: من كثرة الضحك

كح كح:وصل الى مرحلة الشيب

هوسة: صوت الغناء العالى

نونو :طفل صغير

مأهور: حزين

مأأ : يدقق النظر

ادى: يعطى

برش: بقعة

همهم:تكلم بصوت خافت

زعنف: زعنفة السمك

عف: ذباب

فنخ: فسد

بح: انتهى

اوبح: حمل


كاني وماني = لبن وعسل  >> مش فاهمة الصراحة ايه علاقتها بالكلام العادى <<






*وحوي يا وحوي إياحة* *!!!!!!!!!*

قالها د احمد خالد فى قصة من اخبار اليوم
الحكاية انه بعد انتصار احمس على الهكسوس
خرج الشعب يحي الملكة اياح حتب ام الملك المظفر احمس طارد الهكسوس فكانوا بيقولوا
واح واح إياح = تعيش تعيش إياح
مع الزمن الكلمة صارت وحوى يا وحوى إياحه وصرنا نقولها احتفالا برمضان
وايضا كانوا ينادون بها الهلال بعد ذلك ,,,

-موت: هي موت في اللغة المصرية القديمة و أيضا في العربية و "ميته" في العبرية

-أصبع: نفس المعني في اللغتين المصرية والعربية

- -الدح: *عندما نقول "السح الدح أمبو...أدي الواد ل*... آآآ كفاية كده" فهي معناها الملابس(كلمة مصرية)

-آمون: المعبود المصري القديم هي كلمة يراها بعض العلماء على أنها مصدر أو تحريف لكلمة آمين

-محب: بمعنى محب أو مخلص في اللغة المصرية


*معنى كلمه سيدنا موسى كلمه مكونه من مقطعين ( مو + ســــــا )
*
مو اى الماء
و سا اى ابن
ومعناه ابن الماء وذلك لانه وجد فى الماء عندما كان طفلا



اما كلمه مصطبه ,,,

الغريب ان اللفظة فرعونية وتعنى (تابوت) .. غير ان لفظة "تابوت" فرعونية

وتعنى (صندوق لدفن الموتى أو ما شابه). ولفظة "مصطبة" هى فى الهيروغليفية "مس تبت" وهى مركبة

# # # # # # # # # # # # # ## # # # #
ولا أكتمكم سراً ان الإنجليزية بها العديد من الألفاظ الهيروغليفية فنجد كلمة *Christmas* هى فى الأصل

مركبة من كلمتين احداهما انجليزية Christ بمعنى (المسيح) والأخرى هيروغليفية "مس" والتى تحولت

الى mas بمعنى (ميلاد) فيكون معناها (ميلاد المسيح) .. 

+ + + + + + + + + + + +

لقب " ست " و" سى " هى القاب فرعونية مية فى المية ..

فكان اجدادنا الفراعنة ينادون على " ربة المنزل " اوكما نقول الآن فى الكفر بالعامية " ست الدار " ..

ينادون عليها ب { ست ان بر }

( ترجمة صحيحة من اوراق البردى )

ومعنى هذا ان الأسم تناقلته الأجيال وتحول الى ست الدار ..
واختصره البعض الى " ست " .. وكان أجدادنا الفراعنة يطلقون على المرأة او الزوجة اسم { مرت }

وزوجتى { مرتى } آى " مراتى بالعامية " .. وعندنا مازلنا نقول .." مرتى "

اما { سى ان بر } فكان اسم رب البيت وللدلع والأختصار أخذ الشق الأول واضافو اليه الأسم الحديث زى " سى السيد "
 + + + + + + + + + + + + + +
وفيه تعبير تانى فى اللغة  فى الصعيد بنقول " شاشا الفجر

" آى طلع الفجر والدنيا نورت .. وهى عند الفراعنة { شاهشا } وترجمتها سطع او أضاء ..

" العيش باش " عندما تطوله المياه .. وكلمة { باش } كلمة فرعونية ومعناها " طرى أو ندى "

ويقولك .. فلان " كوش " على كل حاجة .. وكلمة { كوش } كلمة فرعونية معناها " سرق الشئ جميعه " ..

وفيه بلاد عندنا تقول *" سك الباب* " آى أقفل الباب وكلمة { سك } كلمة فرعونية معناها " أغلق " ..


& & & & & & & & & & & & & & & & &
*ولحسن الحظ لم تغير الأيام أو حتى القرون .. الأسماء التى كان يستخدمها أجدادنا القدماء .. مثل :
*
فاس ، شادوف ، شونة ، جرن ، ماجور ، زير ، مشنة ، بقوتى ، سلة ، بشكير ، فوطة، تخت، ششم، بتاو، ختم ، طوبة .. الخ
..
القائمة طويلة جدا .. وكلها اسماء وكلمات مصرية قديمة من ايام الفراعنة ومكتوبه

فقد كانوا يقولون للحمار والحصان .. { حا ، شى ، هس، جر، بس ، زر } وللطير { هش } ..
♪  ♫   ♪ ♫ ♪ ♫ ♪ ♫ ♪ ♫ ♪ ♫ ♪ ♫♪ ♫ ♪ ♫ ♪ ♫   
* ولما بنقول " ياليل ياعين " 
*
ليل بالفرعونى معناها الفرح .. ومعنى الجملة اللى بيغنيها الفراعنة وورثناها عنهم " افرحى ياعين " لما ترينه ..!


☼  ☼ ☼ ☼ ☼ ☼ ☼ ☼ ☼ ☼ ☼ ☼ ☼
*و الان مارأيكم ان نتحدث عن المدن المصرية التى مازالت محتفظة باسمها الفرعونى.
هناك مئات المدن التى مازالت محتفظه باسمها حتى الان وعلى سبيل المثال وليس الحصر :
*
ابيس
احدى القرى التابعة لمدينة الاسكندرية عرفت فى النصوص المصرية
باسم ابيس وهو اله القوة والاخصاب فى مصر القديمة وهو عبارة عن ثور وكان الملك يتشبه به

ارمنت
احدى مدن محافظة قنا عرفت فى النصوص المصرية باسم بر مونت اى بيت الاله مونتو ثم حرفت فى القبطية
الى ارمونت ثم فى اليونانية هرمونتيس وفى العربية ارمونت.
وقد كانت مركز عبادة الاله مونتو وزوجتيه ايونيت وثنتيت.

اسوان
عرفت فى النصوص المصرية سونو ثم حرفت فى القبطية الى سوان واضيفت اليها الالف فى العربية لتصبح اسوان .
كلمة سونو تعنى فى اللغة المصرية القديمة السوق
او مركز التبادل التجارى على اعتبار ان اسوان كانت مركز التبادل التجاري بين الشمال والجنوب.
ومن اشهر معالم اسوان وجود مقابر الدولتين القديمة والوسطى المنحوتة فى صخر الجبل الغربى للنيل .

اسيوط
عرفت فى النصوص المصرية باسم ساوت
وفى القبطية اسيوت ثم تحولت فى العربية الى اسيوط
وعرفت عند اليونانيين باسم ليكوبوليس اى مدينة الذئب الذى يرمز للاله وب- واووت.


​
معلش الموضع طول بس كان لذيذ و قولت انقله 
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم ​​


----------



## kalimooo (25 أغسطس 2009)

عادة احب ان اطلع على  كل شيء يضيىء

 على الحضارات القديمة  وخصوصا الزمن

 الذي حكم فيه الفراعنة طبعا تعلم

اللغة اليروغليفية شيء مهم للذين

يتابعون هذا النوع من الحضارات..

شكرا زيزا

موضوع جميل جدا

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أغسطس 2009)

هاخد اللغه دى فى الكليه قريب
ميرسى يا زيزا على الموضوع الشيق ​


----------



## zezza (26 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> عادة احب ان اطلع على  كل شيء يضيىء
> 
> على الحضارات القديمة  وخصوصا الزمن
> 
> ...




شكرا كليمو على مرورك لو حابب تتعلم هيروغليفى قول الكلمات اللى باللون الاحمر دى ....... و احنا فى مصر لسة بنستخدمها لحد دلوقتى :t25:


----------



## نور الدين محمود (26 أغسطس 2009)

ياه ده تقريبا نص كلامنا هيروغليفى معلومات جميله اوى يازيزا مشكوره


----------



## +Coptic+ (26 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا زيزا علي الموضوع الجميل
انا من اسيوط و مكنتش اعرف الكلام ده
عرفت فى النصوص المصرية باسم ساوت
وفى القبطية اسيوت ثم تحولت فى العربية الى اسيوط
وعرفت عند اليونانيين باسم ليكوبوليس اى مدينة الذئب الذى يرمز للاله وب- واووت.
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## zezza (27 أغسطس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> هاخد اللغه دى فى الكليه قريب
> ميرسى يا زيزا على الموضوع الشيق ​



شكرا يا قمر على مرورك 
ربنا معاكى و يفوقك فى دراستك


----------



## zezza (28 أغسطس 2009)

نور الدين محمود قال:


> ياه ده تقريبا نص كلامنا هيروغليفى معلومات جميله اوى يازيزا مشكوره


----------



## ابورنا (28 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن حجد فيكم يعرفنى طريق الخلاص  واللة بتكلم جد جدا واللى عايز يرشدنى ممكن يكلمنى علي الاميل واللة جاد جدا جدا انا في حيرة ومحتار ياريت الاقي اللى يهتم


----------



## zezza (28 أغسطس 2009)

بص حضرتك لو جاد و نفسك تعرف فعلا روح القسم الصح و اسال هناك 
ربنا معاك و ينور عينك

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=12


----------



## zezza (29 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *شكرا زيزا علي الموضوع الجميل
> انا من اسيوط و مكنتش اعرف الكلام ده
> عرفت فى النصوص المصرية باسم ساوت
> وفى القبطية اسيوت ثم تحولت فى العربية الى اسيوط
> ...



اى خدمة 
 يا رب يكون الموضوع عجبك بجد و استفد منه 
و تحياتى لكل اهل اسيوط


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع حلو يا زيزا بجد  بس الواحد على كده مش بيتكلم مصرى هههههههههههه*

*ميرسى زيزا ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## zezza (30 أغسطس 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> *موضوع حلو يا زيزا بجد  بس الواحد على كده مش بيتكلم مصرى هههههههههههه*
> 
> *ميرسى زيزا ربنا يباركك*​



هههههههه اه طلعنا بنتكلم هيروغليفى 
شكرا يا مينا على مرورك الجميل ربنا يباركك


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2009)

_يعنى مش هنقول حلو   ولا جميل_
_لانه_
_من زيزا_
_يعنى اكثر من رائع_
_يسلم ايديك_​


----------



## zezza (9 سبتمبر 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _يعنى مش هنقول حلو   ولا جميل_
> _لانه_
> _من زيزا_
> _يعنى اكثر من رائع_
> _يسلم ايديك_​



هههههههههههه
ماشى يا سيدى مقبولة منك يا بكاش 
شكرا جون على مرورك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك


----------

